# Directions to remove factor radio w/nav 2005 Acura TL



## emman30 (Dec 23, 2007)

does anyone have instructions on how to remove the factory radio with navigation on the 2005 Acura TL


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Not off hand, prolly with Nav the unit is surrounded by wood grain finish panel? Try pooping the wood panel, should find some screw's/bolts behind it. There's probably a DIN cabling going to the controler in another location of the car, pull it too.


----------

